# Furry Topic 2.0



## Furry Sparks (Dec 23, 2008)

Storm is a total rooster, so we have to make a new thread, and keep the pictures much more clean.
Old thread: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7085164/1/


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 23, 2008)

Rehost the clean ones from last thread. <3


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 23, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Rehost the clean ones from last thread. <3


I have to go through them and look, it's going to take a while. Plus I'm kinda busy.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 23, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Rehost the clean ones from last thread. <3


For one, get on MSN you lazy bum! D<

For two, yes, rehost please.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow you guys... really? You're bringing it back? Let dead furries lie!


----------



## -C*- (Dec 23, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Wow you guys... really? You're bringing it back? Let dead furries lie!


But then they rot and decay, and then stink.

Best we can do is bring it back before its limbs are mush.


----------



## Justin (Dec 23, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Wow you guys... really? You're bringing it back? Let dead furries lie!


*rez furries around the wild world*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 23, 2008)

deres the furries around the wild word


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 23, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Wow you guys... really? You're bringing it back? Let dead furries lie!


If you don't want furry then GTFO of my topic.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 24, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> deres the furries around the wild word


Thank you for FINALLY making the connection.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 24, 2008)

Bah, I'm not going back through the old thread. to much work. We need some new pics.

http://fchan.us/src/c_1218477621710.bunniesareemo_asphyxiation.jpg


----------



## SL92 (Dec 24, 2008)

There's a link to my catgirls in my sig, and I'll leave this thread to the furries for now.


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 24, 2008)

A furry is anthropomorphic animal and/or mythological or imaginary creature which possess human or superhuman capabilities.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 24, 2008)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> A furry is anthropomorphic animal and/or mythological or imaginary creature which possess human or superhuman capabilities.


Uh... thanks?


----------



## Princess (Dec 24, 2008)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess some people were confused bout furries XD


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 24, 2008)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> A furry is anthropomorphic animal and/or mythological or imaginary creature which possess human or superhuman capabilities.


PROTIP: Furries know what furries are.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 24, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PROTIP: We know VERY well.  Intimately well, in fact.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 24, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

>


I literally shot something out of my nose at that one.


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 24, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd hit it....WITH MA WANG!!!!

Wait I think that was implied...


----------



## Micah (Dec 25, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

>


Star Fox has been ruined by furries.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 25, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Furries "ruin" everything.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 25, 2008)

This thread already turned inappropriate.  All you guys are doing is making ZF cry


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 25, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> This thread already turned inappropriate.  All you guys are doing is making ZF cry


I wouldn't cry if this got locked, I would rage.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 25, 2008)

Heh wow. xD That picture seriously made me LOL. xDDDDD
Hehehehe ZF...xD You would rage. xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 25, 2008)

The greatest thread of all time has returned. Furries shall rejoice.


----------



## Princess (Dec 25, 2008)

.............WHY?


----------



## Micah (Dec 25, 2008)

FS, is your avatar male or female?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 25, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> FS, is your avatar male or female?


Uh, I think it's male. I dunno, I never really thought about it. It doesn't matter much. 

Also, random furry (Christmas) comics.

http://2kinds.com/images/20081225.jpg
http://concessioncomic.com/comics/20081226a.jpg


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 25, 2008)

^^LOL at the second one with teh victoria secret thing. PWNED. xD


----------



## -C*- (Dec 25, 2008)

Ah, the sweet, sweet sound of yiff.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 30, 2008)

How could you guys let this topic get to the second page? 

http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/7872/1230228187blotchchristmqr1.jpg


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 30, 2008)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> How could you guys let this topic get to the second page?
> 
> http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/7872/1230228187blotchchristmqr1.jpg


ENOUGH WITH YOUR GAY CHRISTMAS CANINES.


CHRISTMAS ARE OVER.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 30, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEEDED A PIC TO BUMP THE THREAD WITH.

AND YES, I KNOW IT'S GAY.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 30, 2008)

OH so gay. :[

But cookies!


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 30, 2008)

*pokes face through thread door* I like cookies...


----------



## Princess (Dec 30, 2008)

*also pokes face* I heard cookies! Where?


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't copy mah face-poking, Auntie Cry. xD


----------



## Princess (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm actually glad that the pics are actually cleaner this time. Good Job!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 30, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> OH so gay. :[
> 
> But cookies!


I have a gayer christmas pic from the same artist if you want that. It is clean, but storm would probably ban me for posting it.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 30, 2008)

http://d.furaffinity.net/art/herraardy/1229923964.herraardy_rave12.jpg

mmmm


----------



## Justin (Dec 30, 2008)

error


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 30, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> http://d.furaffinity.net/art/herraardy/1229923964.herraardy_rave12.jpg
> 
> mmmm


]http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/2659/1229923964herraardyravebi5.jpg[/url]


----------



## -C*- (Dec 30, 2008)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CEN-3.0-SORD*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 30, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All you have to do is copy paste the URL into imageshack and pick URL.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 30, 2008)

Even though I am not of the Furry kind, that rave picture was kewl. LIGHTS EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 30, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Even though I am not of the Furry kind, that rave picture was kewl. LIGHTS EVERYWHERE!


You might like this thread then

http://fchan.us/c/res/21836.html

I promise it's 100% clean.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 30, 2008)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, you told me about that. Kewl thread.


----------



## Havanacus (Dec 30, 2008)

I think if you play Animal Crossing, you must enjoy this topic on some level at least... I'm so glad you guys are here, it's a more colorful place this way...


----------



## -C*- (Dec 30, 2008)

Havanacus said:
			
		

> I think if you play Animal Crossing, you must enjoy this topic on some level at least... I'm so glad you guys are here, it's a more colorful place this way...


I feel loved.

*AND MY HEART GREW THREE TIMES ITS SIZE*


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Havanacus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YESH! C'mon Grinch! 
You guys make my time on TBT a better experience! 
C'mon! C'mon! Let's get that heart real nice and big now!
XDDD <333


----------



## -C*- (Dec 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's just replace heart with a few select words.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 30, 2008)

I hate how you guys are out of the closet. D:<
Now I have to deal with all this M *CEN-2.6-SORD*.

NO MOAR M.
DF DEMANDS MOAR F.
FFFFFFFFF


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 30, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I hate how you guys are out of the closet. D:<
> Now I have to deal with all this M *CEN-2.6-SORD*.
> 
> NO MOAR M.
> ...


F IS HARDER TO FIND THAN M.

AND I ONLY MEAN THAT IN ONE WAY.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 30, 2008)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orly now?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2008)

I find M harder to find, everywhere I turn on the internet I see breasts.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I find M harder to find, everywhere I turn on the internet I see breasts.


Not with furry.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I find M harder to find, everywhere I turn on the internet I see breasts.


I know what you mean, you could search "puffy dolls for kids" on google images and find pictures of breasts >_<


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I find M harder to find, everywhere I turn on the internet I see breasts.


...

nfppkl.

WHAT ARE YOU PUTTING IN GOOGLE AND TELL ME YOUR SECRET.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 30, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turn off the filter and you get breasts no matter what you search.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Female Furry Hentai" Most of it isn't clean.


----------



## reedstr16 (Dec 30, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya but thats why you turn on the filter lol... sometimes... jk jk jk lol


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

You NEVER turn the filter on.
NEVER.

And mega, you never post anything.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

Because, this one doesn't seem as fun as the first Furry Thread.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Because, this one doesn't seem as fun as the first Furry Thread.


Git off your ass and get me some furry. now.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

The pictures are cute but only when they're clean.
I guess you could say i'm a clean furry fan.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Excellent, Mega!
*gives a gold star*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> The pictures are cute but only when they're clean.
> I guess you could say i'm a clean furry fan.


I like un-clean.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But didn't storm say no un-clean furries?


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with Cry on the clean part. xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And THAT'S why I like the first better.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 like both.
 Inb4nicksaysimeanthatinmorethan1way


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

Clean furries are cute and all, but what's the point in seeing something like that that's un-hot.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Clean furries are cute and all, but what's the point in seeing something like that that's un-hot.


But why?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why what? That I want to see un-clean furries? I'm a teenager with hormones being shot through my entire body like crazy.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Clean furries are cute and all, but what's the point in seeing something like that that's un-hot.


Beause they're cute. Not everything has to be about sex.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said that, it doesn't have to be sexual.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! For hormones!
*walks away*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry, fine I see your point and stuff, and i'm trying to resist getting innapropriate I shall depart for now to find Cute Clean Furries and post them.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but um...they're drawings....you get turned on by drawings? ....thats um interesting.


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats kinda gross. xP

but whatever.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think Hentai is?
I found a Clean Furry.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......ew hentai.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares If they're drawings, they're still hawt.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares If they're drawings, they're still hawt.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

meh, I prefer people...


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Is the pic in my spoiler a furry? xD
Its Tom Nook...... :/


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

Yer right Tom Nook was hot when he was younger.....*licks*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> meh, I prefer people...


Except Real people can be ugly and Drawings can be anything you want them to be.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

SICK COFFEE!!!


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Erica said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im with danica on that.
lol erica


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't be jelly. <3
*licks siggy* 
It's all mine.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoever said anything about real people? There are certain characters in-game and just comic or drawings that are hot!


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Don't be jelly. <3
> *licks siggy*
> It's all mine.


Tom Nook was hot when he was younger.... <3

*points to spoiler in sig*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 31, 2008)

If you don't like furry, gtfo. It's that simple.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, You mean you don't like furries, OH sorry I thought you meant you like real people, I prefer People and Furries.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

Erica said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already licked yer siggy...I meant mine.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 31, 2008)

Wasn't this topic just 4 pages long?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

SL92 said:
			
		

> Wasn't this topic just 4 pages long?


It jumped up.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 31, 2008)

SL92 said:
			
		

> Wasn't this topic just 4 pages long?


That's the power of furry.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> SL92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get back to bed, Zaef.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes master.


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMIGOSH ITS MY LUV ♥
LMFAO


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 2, 2009)

Come on, we need more pics people.

http://fchan.us/src/c_1227719495639_Damalia_AngelinaAmbrosefn.jpg


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 2, 2009)

I quit...


how bad were the pics last thread?


----------



## SamXX (Jan 2, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what a Furry is?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 2, 2009)

OneOfTheCityFolk said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what a Furry is?


An anthropomorphic animal or a person who is a fan of anthropomorphic art. 

@Spike, there's a link to the last thread in the first post. It has all the pictures in the first post.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 2, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what anthropomorphic means? Sorry to be nuiscance


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 2, 2009)

ZF, I don't want to see it, I want to know. Looking at it would get me grounded...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 2, 2009)

SpikeHawk said:
			
		

> ZF, I don't want to see it, I want to know. Looking at it would get me grounded...


It really isn't that bad =/


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 2, 2009)

There wasn't anything that bad.


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

ZF I love your siggy
It's adorable >.<


----------



## -C*- (Jan 2, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ZF I love your siggy
> It's adorable >.<


The amount of sexual tension gets me hard.


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seriously made me lol
But I found it so cute!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 2, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ZF I love your siggy
> It's adorable >.<


Heh, thanks. I agree.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 4, 2009)

http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/5619/1218238484blotchlaughatqt2.jpg

Someone else needs to start posting pics or I'm going to keep posting these gay canines.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 4, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/5619/1218238484blotchlaughatqt2.jpg
> 
> Someone else needs to start posting pics or I'm going to keep posting these gay canines.


I thought they were conjoined twins at first.... which would of make that even more disturbing..


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 5, 2009)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=21cyrv5&s=5
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4viadf&s=5
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=f56p0g&s=5

Nothing I have is clean...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 6, 2009)

http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/9585/m1222906113639leftyflipfz1.jpg

Yes, I went there.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 6, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/9585/m1222906113639leftyflipfz1.jpg
> 
> Yes, I went there.


I imagined it would be Fox X Falco.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could probably find some of that... but I doubt it would be clean. And I wouldn't want to see that either.

So I'm not going to find any of that.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 7, 2009)

*doesn't click due to comments*


----------



## -C*- (Jan 7, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> *doesn't click due to comments*


It's griffons having hot, kinky, Star Fox cosplay sex.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 8, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA.
I don't fall for that.


I'd have found that picture by now if that was true.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 25, 2009)

I know this is going to piss DF off but...

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/1872/1232459403blotchtopofthld9.jpg


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 25, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I know this is going to piss DF off but...
> 
> http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/1872/1232459403blotchtopofthld9.jpg


I was actually thinking about bumping up this topic today but you did it for me.  :O


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 3, 2009)

I SO TOTALLY BUMPED THIS THREAD.


----------



## rockDude (Feb 3, 2009)

I see this is bumped?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 3, 2009)

Yey it's back. <3


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I SO TOTALLY BUMPED THIS THREAD.


AHHH!!! I love you! <3

/sarcasm

Yey the thread is alive again n.n


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 3, 2009)

QUICK! Get DF and loads of Furry pics!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> QUICK! Get DF and loads of Furry pics!


I'll get some tomorrow.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I SO TOTALLY BUMPED THIS THREAD.


XD
Has een bumped in the moat direct way. I like your style.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll upload my hard drive.


----------



## Justin (Feb 3, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I'll upload my hard drive.


oshi-


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2009)

This thread CAN'T die again.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh gsh mega...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry DF.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2009)

ohdeargoshno


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sorry DF.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


oh wow...


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 4, 2009)

ZF, that doesn't even begin to make up for it. But nice try.


----------



## KingKombat (Feb 4, 2009)

I now officialy fail.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 4, 2009)

KingKombat said:
			
		

> I now officialy fail.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


I'm inclined to agree.

That's a cute picture, too....


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 4, 2009)

This is the cleanest I have....

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 5, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZF, that doesn't even begin to make up for it. But nice try.


I'll find a way to make up for it D=


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> This is the cleanest I have....
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


take some from your deviant art


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 5, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er...?

There's not really anything there that I want.
There's only my obsessive griffon art collection. Um.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD
I knows. Draw a female one. You could post that.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 5, 2009)

>___________>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 8, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZF, that doesn't even begin to make up for it. But nice try.


I might have already posted this but

http://fchan.us/src/c_1225581003639_strype_nakomisdisplay.jpg


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 15, 2009)

Bringing up my furry?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 15, 2009)

Hells yes.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 15, 2009)

BUMF
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 15, 2009)

ITS CENSORED HAWTNESS.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 15, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ITS CENSORED HAWTNESS.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Uncensored in PM?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

http://fchan.us/src/f_1230720106639_fa1186697678.fluffkevlar_pax.jpg

REVIVED


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 24, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

*snort*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

HUZZAH! Its dirty lamo
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div> I have uncensord aswell


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 24, 2009)

http://fchan.us/src/f_1233994170639_2f27878d2c2565cbd844f07fc73edcdf%5B1%5D.jpg
http://fchan.us/src/f_1233994026639_Krystal_Pinup_by_scottc.jpg


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> http://fchan.us/src/f_1233994170639_2f27878d2c2565cbd844f07fc73edcdf%5B1%5D.jpg
> http://fchan.us/src/f_1233994026639_Krystal_Pinup_by_scottc.jpg


OMG I LUV YOU

& Krystal


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> HUZZAH! Its dirty lamo
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Is it bad if I recognize the artists just from their style now? >_>

http://arania.kamiki.net/


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> http://fchan.us/src/f_1233994170639_2f27878d2c2565cbd844f07fc73edcdf%5B1%5D.jpg
> http://fchan.us/src/f_1233994026639_Krystal_Pinup_by_scottc.jpg


I already posted that first one once. 

And we need more M D=


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We do not need more M.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 24, 2009)

http://fchan.us/src/f_1215201815872_4e68e48f693f158949c37c681bd5d132.jpg
http://fchan.us/src/f_1215201878889_4fbfccfa22257db9a956b734ecb3bfc5.jpg


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We totally do.

Other people agree with me, right?


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 24, 2009)

If other people agree they die.

:>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly IMO no.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> If other people agree they die.
> 
> :>


This thread is no fun if it's only F D=


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

M pl0x


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 24, 2009)

http://fchan.us/src/f_1231337394639_zhivagod_K9.jpg
http://fchan.us/src/f_1231553070639_Hylda_and_Chirookami_by_Ortaon.jpg

Q YOU HAVE BETRAYED ME


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm not bi....

...


----------



## Horus (Feb 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anime + forum = hawt = unclean ftw (i think :X)
http://www.zomgforums.com/


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=O <3


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> M pl0x


See? Someone DOES agree with me.


----------



## Princess (Feb 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


garrett better not go there -.-


----------



## Horus (Feb 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zomg why?


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But now DF doesn't like me

s(u.u)z


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goes back in time and does not click.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 24, 2009)

Gasp!! How did I not see this topic sooner?!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

In other news, I can't sprite shoes. At all.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 24, 2009)

Bah, great. More F. I'm wayyyy too outnumbered. 

http://fchan.us/src/c_1206224983515_SgtMikeWolf.jpg
http://fchan.us/src/c_1206809469620_Fighter_Fox.jpg

And lulz at this:
http://fchan.us/src/c_1232853789639.jamesthedoc_get_it_off_me.jpg


----------



## Nic (Feb 24, 2009)

i don't know but I'm going to get some Furry Hentai after looking at this topic.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 25, 2009)

This one is just for DF

; )

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/8136/1234765937blotchcoffeet.jpg


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 25, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> This one is just for DF
> 
> ; )
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/8136/1234765937blotchcoffeet.jpg


Wait.....
hold up.

Is that coffee he's holding?

o.e


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 25, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 25, 2009)

*pound*

Where's my sexy female furries?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 25, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, thank you.
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>
*censored.3.0* it.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>

*walks away from thread


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 25, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> *pound*
> 
> Where's my sexy female furries?


You'd have to ask DF for that



> *walks away from thread


Success!


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey, DF.
Where are my cute, sexy, furries?


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 25, 2009)

furries, so... aaaaahhhh


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 25, 2009)

Fine....fine I'll contribute -.-

http://fchan.us/src/c_1215882818323_kisskiss.jpg 
http://fchan.us/src/c_1186644227588_Always_behind_you.jpg 
http://fchan.us/src/c_1217783897957_mommasboy.jpg 
http://fchan.us/src/c_1209165245311.blotch_-2.jpg
http://fchan.us/src/c_1231619366639_Werewolf.jpg


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 25, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fine....fine I'll contribute -.-
> 
> http://fchan.us/src/c_1215882818323_kisskiss.jpg
> http://fchan.us/src/c_1186644227588_Always_behind_you.jpg
> ...


Is it bad that I've seen all of those before, and know the artist of 3 of them? >_>


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 25, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I tried.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 25, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you went on fchan in the first place.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 25, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was an interesting website, I'll give you that. <<


----------



## KingKombat (Feb 25, 2009)

o_________________________________o


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 25, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> *pound*
> 
> Where's my sexy female furries?


I can help.

http://fchan.us/src/c_1233690121639_Krinele___Marianne_Commission_by_zetallis.jpg
http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/7318/commissionalysonbytails.jpg

And an entire comic series called Las Lindas that's filled with them:
http://www.katbox.net/laslindas/


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 25, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> This one is just for DF
> 
> ; )
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/8136/1234765937blotchcoffeet.jpg


I looked at that for far too long.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 25, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those furries can't start getting it on with me in that picture.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 25, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, I knew you'd like it :3


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 25, 2009)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not enough boobage.
I'm too lazy to skim through the comics. Plus I know who the creator is.
I'm friends with him/her.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 25, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you friends when you don't even no what gender they are?


----------



## -C*- (Feb 25, 2009)

Moar M plz

/contribution


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 25, 2009)

Moar hermaphrodite plz.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 25, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Moar hermaphrodite plz.


...


----------



## -C*- (Feb 25, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Moar hermaphrodite plz.


Oh ew.

Ew.

Just.

Ew.

I have nothing against them, but I don't want them in my pronz! D<


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 25, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they have the best of both genders, perfect for bisexuals.
FURRY FUTA PLZ.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 25, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I refrained from posting images like that since I didn't want to see this wonderful topic locked.

http://tailsrulz.deviantart.com/gallery/

Have you seen these?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 26, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm... Maybe. I dunno if I wanna go in h though...


----------



## AlyssaSuperbike (Feb 26, 2009)

Foxes with bikinis and shizz........Interesting..but not my forte


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 26, 2009)

AlyssaSuperbike said:
			
		

> Foxes with bikinis and shizz........Interesting..but not my forte


Then don't post here?


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 26, 2009)

AlyssaSuperbike said:
			
		

> Foxes with bikinis and shizz........Interesting..but not my forte


Correction. *ANTHROPOMORPHIC* Foxes with Bikinis. There's a huge difference.


----------



## John102 (Feb 26, 2009)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> AlyssaSuperbike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, a fox in a bikini, that would be a funny sight.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 26, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not as funny as you may think.


----------



## -C*- (Feb 26, 2009)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> AlyssaSuperbike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHILE WE'RE ON THE BANDWAGON~


----------



## Placktor (Feb 26, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Bah, great. More F. I'm wayyyy too outnumbered.
> 
> http://fchan.us/src/c_1206224983515_SgtMikeWolf.jpg
> http://fchan.us/src/c_1206809469620_Fighter_Fox.jpg
> ...


lmao at the l4d one


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL

I got the bump before anyone else.
<small>
It was going to get bumped, anyway.</small> <_<


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> I got the bump before anyone else.
> <small>
> It was going to get bumped, anyway.</small> <_<


ITS ALIVE! HAHA! ITS ALIVE!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 8, 2009)

ohdear xD


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 8, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> ohdear xD


Exactly what I was thinking.

Oh well


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THA FURREH TOPIC (2.0) IS ALIVE INDEED!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 8, 2009)

I wonder what my Fan character would look like as a furry..


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 8, 2009)

guys! we have to keep this thread alive forever!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

*gets X99 invincibility stars*


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Why don't you guys just go to fchan? <_<


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Why don't you guys just go to fchan? <_<


cause it's a place full of spamming people who just- oh...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Thunder (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 8, 2009)

Need a good balance of M/F.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

>


Mustn't...look...at furry...BUT IT'S SO CUTE!!

But that's where I draw the line. Cute is okay, but sexy...*cringe*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Need a good balance of M/F.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


O_O


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sigh...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://jesonite.deviantart.com/art/Anthro-Samus-Aran-113623639</div>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Sigh...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://jesonite.deviantart.com/art/Anthro-Samus-Aran-113623639</div>


Furry Samus? Win.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know... But it only comes as a link...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

more link:

http://Alvin-Earthworm.deviantart.com/art/Krystal-Radiant-blue-19496364


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

Furry Thread Already Dying?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

I can't believe _you_ are a furry, BB...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I can't believe _you_ are a furry, BB.


im not, just posting for mega and fs's delight.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, lol. XD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I can't believe _you_ are a furry, BB...


He didn't want to look at human porn so he moved to Animals.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_-



> _you- you're just like them!_


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?lolwtf old quote?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from Tye...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who was I saying that to? I mean, _to whom_ was I saying that?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coffeebean


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah... I remember, lol.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 8, 2009)

.....o-o

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I love that one ^^ :3
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## ipodawesum (Apr 8, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> .....o-o
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


These ones are cool.
thnx coffeebean!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 8, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> .....o-o
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Heh, nice.

:3


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> I got the bump before anyone else.
> <small>
> It was going to get bumped, anyway.</small> <_<


And you wonder why _we_ don't like you. Besides, by putting the pizza in your avatar you are the one that will be starting the flamewar.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because I'm not arguing with anyone. I just like pizza. ^_^


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you're not funny. You took the exact Pizza Gang symbol. You're just trying to act like a bad ass and start some *censored.2.0* and try to get us banned. We weren't *censored.3.0*ing born yesterday.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, really, all I want to do is see you guys get angry. It's funny how you care so much about a stupid pizza. I'm done arguing now. If you want to start a flame war, go ahead, but I won't be a part of it.


----------



## John102 (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's too late you already are.


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, his plan is to get the mods kicked out and become one himself, then he can just ban us himself.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't a flame war.

And that's my last comment.


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just admitted you're attempting to start a fight. *censored.1.2*.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you do want us to cause a flame war. Don't contradict yourself. You also got so worked up about a Pokemon thread where we were joking around. So you can't say *censored.2.0* about us before you grow to our maturity level. You also can't come up with something clever of your own so you have to steal something of someone elses.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 8, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No that's my plan. Except the ban you guys part.


----------



## -C*- (Apr 9, 2009)

hayguise

less talk moaer fur plx


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 9, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> hayguise
> 
> less talk moaer fur plx


As you wish.


----------



## Princess (Apr 9, 2009)

Furries<3
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
and for them.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 10, 2009)

What the fuh...


----------



## Nightray (Apr 10, 2009)

For some reason lol. I like these one, xDD
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v607/sarge0221135/Catboys/Saya-Original-Kittylove.jpg
http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb282/kalilair/neko/catboy-1.jpg
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc161/kiss_littlegirl/catboy.jpg 
Lol. FS posted those ones before


----------

